
Nutella billionaire Giovanni Ferrero, who built a $32B fortune - jelliclesfarm
https://www.businessinsider.com/giovanni-ferrero-net-worth-family-billionaire-nutella-italy-richest-man-2020-1
======
jelliclesfarm
I don’t remember which SV persona said it..probably Reid Hoffman, iirc..that
the best way to make $$ is to offer something that allows the public to
practice one of the seven deadly sins.

Gluttony has always been profitable. Having said that, I am a fan.

